
ICLR 2015 – “Artificial Tasks for Artificial Intelligence” - mindcrime
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-Ma5PkDKG4&feature=youtu.be
======
mindcrime
And the slides:
[http://www.iclr.cc/lib/exe/fetch.php?media=iclr2015:abordes-...](http://www.iclr.cc/lib/exe/fetch.php?media=iclr2015:abordes-
iclr2015.pdf)

